# Nice older boy needs a forever home!



## BarnCat (Aug 27, 2008)

We went to the Waupaca county HS today to look for a new cat. This guy was there and he is such a sweetheart! He is older, 12 or 13, but you would never know it by looking at him! VERY nice guy! If you are in WI this guy could use a great home where he will be loved!
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displa ... d=12876656

Dont let the pictures fool you, he is a very handsome man!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

He does look like a sweet cat. Why don't you give him a home?


----------



## BarnCat (Aug 27, 2008)

We already have a 10 y/o male, he doesnt get along with other males. He is a very sweet cat, I really hope he finds a home!


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Thats too bad.  I wish more people would be willing to adopt the older animals. They have so much to offer. I hope he finds himself a loving home with someone who appreciates him.


----------

